# Onkyo PR-SC5508 - PR-SC5509 SSP / Integra DHC-80.2 - DHC-80.3 SSP



## Sonnie

This will be a discussion thread for the *Onkyo PR-SC5508* ; *Onkyo PR-SC5509* ; *Integra DHC-80.2* ; *Integra DHC-80.3* Surround Sound Processors / AV Controllers / Preamplifiers. 

Questions and Comments are welcomed and encouraged!



















The Onkyo 5508 and the Integra 80.2 are still considered current models... and still very practical and popular products. The Onkyo 5509 and the Integra 80.3 are newer models and may not be available to everyone at the time of this writing. However, they should be readily available soon to nearly anyone desiring to buy one.

*Onkyo vs. Integra*: They are basically one in the same, both being built in Malaysia at the same plant. You will notice some cosmetic differences… particularly the silver power button and volume knob on the Integra. The Onkyo units hide the secondary function buttons and front panel inputs behind a flip down door, while they are all in plain site on the Integra. There may also be some feature differences that vary from model to model. Integra is not readily available on the Internet and aimed more at the custom install market, while Onkyo is highly mass marketed. Integra adds an extra year of warranty and is known to offer better customer service. Otherwise, I have read fifty-eleven stories about the two companies using the same parts… and different parts, with no firm confirmation one way or the other. I am not saying there is no confirmation, but I have not seen it or researched it in depth, while I have seen various arguments for days on end.

*Comparing the 5508/80.2 to the 5509/80.3*:

*Cosmetics*: For the Onkyo we can see the rounded edges, contoured face and small buttons of the 5508 have changed to squared edges, a flat face and larger squared buttons on the 5509… other than the power button, which goes from square to round. Buttons are rearranged considerably under the front flip down cover as well. The backs look nearly identical with some very minor layout changes. In my opinion the 5509 has gone backwards in time with a more insipid look. For the Integra the changes are almost non-existent with only slight modifications to the front panel labeling.

*Features*: The newer models have upgraded video processing, moving from the HQV Reon -VX to the HQV® Vida™ VHD1900. Video upscaling improves in the newer models... up to 4K with Qdeo™ Technology by Marvell. DTS Neo:X™, Spotify and AUPEO! are also added to the newer models.

*Known Issues*: Apparently there is a known issue with the 5508 and 80.2 models that is a major annoyance to most owners. When the audio switches between formats there is a noticeable relay clicking. I was reading one review of the 5508 that stated during the changing of TV channels it would click twice... and it is pretty loud. Supposedly this has been fixed in the 5509 / 80.3 models.

*Common Features*:


THX Ultra2 Plus Certification
9.2-Channel Balanced Line-Level XLR Pre Outs (with Front Bi-Amping Capability)
192kHz/32-bit Burr-Brown DACs
Audyssey MultEQ XT32 / Sub EQ HT / Dynamic EQ / Dynamic Volume / DSX
isf Certified
Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus 
Dolby Pro Logic IIz (Front High Channels) 
Dolby Volume 
DTS-HD Master Audio, DTS-HD Express 
12V Triggers (assignable w/adjustable delay)

*Downloadable Manuals (PDF)*:

Onkyo PR-SC5508
Onkyo PR-SC5509
Integra DHC-80.2
Integra DHC-80.3


----------



## sub_crazy

As far as relay clicking I only had that problem with the Integra 80.1 pre-pro, it was so bad I took it out of my system and sent it back within 2 weeks. It was really loud and actually made you jump a little. That was the only time I have ever had that problem with any Onkyo/Integra receiver or pre-pro. I have a Onkyo 5508 in my main theater and it is silent and a Onkyo 3008 receiver in the living room and it is also silent. Maybe if I got up close to them I would hear a relay click but the 5508 is about 6 feet away from me right now and I never hear it. I am pretty sure I got a defective 80.1 also since my friend has had his for a couple of years and his only has a faint click that is not noticeable from 8 feet away.

I prefer the look of the Onkyo pre-pro's, they look more refined than the more expensive Integra's which is odd I think, it should be the other way around. The silver knobs and exposed buttons on the Integra really give it a cheaper look IMO. I am also convinced that they use the same internals and have never read anything to the contrary. The Integra also lacks Pure Audio which is included in the Onkyo, that doesn't make sense, another thing that should be the other way around.

The only thing that would make me choose the 80.3 or 5509 over the older offerings is the IDE cable issue that I think has been cleared up with the newer models. I had to send in my 5508 for the same issue and it took about 3 weeks to get it back. It now works perfectly again but it would have been nice to not have to go through it.


----------



## Sonnie

Maybe the relay clicking was a run of bad units. It is good to know it does not effect everyone.

I have read in a couple of places that the internal of the Integra use higher tolerance parts and better power supplies. The supposed improvements (or not) vary pretty remarkably from site to site. I really don't know if anyone really knows for sure. At this point I am guessing their ain't any differences, but I could be wrong.

What did the IDE cable issue cause a problem with?


----------



## sub_crazy

The IDE cable problem varies but in my case it made the display on the front of 5508 begin to flicker, the volume knob on the unit stopped working and it would default back to stereo even though I was running a 9.2 channel system. In the most extreme cases it would begin to cycle through listening modes and mine may have been going in that direction but I sent it in right when I began experiencing problems.


----------



## erwinbel

I know the 5509 is recent, but I am holding my breath for a hopefully 11 channel 5510 for my HT!


----------



## Sonnie

You think maybe Onkyo is gonna slip that one in sometime this year? That would be nice for sure.

I don't exactly understand the deal with them releasing the 5509 in Europe and not the U.S.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I have the Onkyo 5508 and had to replace the IDE cable and it has worked perfectly since the repair. The repair took less then a week. When the problem occurred the processor would cycle through the various surround modes randomly and would not respond to remote commands.


----------



## Sonnie

How about the relay clicking... have you experienced this issue?


----------



## Dwight Angus

The clicking is very quiet and almost inaudible when I am standing in the tech room. BTW my tech room is 20 feet from HT room and in a separate room. From the HT room this is a "non issue".


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> How about the relay clicking... have you experienced this issue?


I have my 80.2 in the same room on a rack about 12feet from me. I can hear the clicks if I try to but, otherwise, they are totally innocuous and unnoticed.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks guys. I ordered a 5508 today and going to give it a spin. Hopefully it won't be an issue for me either. I also understand the audio settings can eliminate the majority of the relays as well.


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats Sonnie, I think you will like it.

If you do happen to get loud relay clicks then return it for another, you got a bad unit. The previous series had a lot more issues of relay clicks but I haven't heard much with the 5508 and relay clicks.


----------



## sub_crazy

Do you only use the XT32 in your Denon 4311 for your subs or do you have additional EQ? 

I only ask because when I had the Denon 4311 I still needed to drop some peaks with my Velodyne SMS-1 but with the 5508 the response after XT32 is outstanding. No further adjustment was needed with the SMS-1 which I wasn't expecting. I really wish I would have taken a pic of the SMS-1 screen but I didn't think to do so until after the 5508 was already installed. A REW graph would have been even better but the laptop I used for that is dying a slow death and my external SC doesn't work on my other laptop.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I agree with Mike. XT32 with my 5508 is amazing. Huge improvement. Mike are you using Audyssey pro or the consumer version?


----------



## Dwight Angus

Congratulations Sonnie. I am sure you will enjoy the 5508.


----------



## sub_crazy

Dwight Angus said:


> I agree with Mike. XT32 with my 5508 is amazing. Huge improvement. Mike are you using Audyssey pro or the consumer version?


I have used both but the comparison was between the consumer versions, I did use Pro later on which improved the musical presentation.


----------



## Sonnie

XT32 has been pretty remarkable in my 4311. Although I am somewhat curious to see how well it will be in the 5508 with the Audyssey Pro.


----------



## sub_crazy

You can add a house curve with Pro as well but it's limited to a 3db boost if I am remembering correctly. 

Since you have Martin Logan speakers you might want to try turning off the mid-range compensation in Pro to see which you prefer. I know I prefer mid-comp off with my Von Schweikert speakers and have heard from others with Martin Logan's that they prefer it off as well.


----------



## Dwight Angus

The 3 db boost sounds correct as I recall reading that somewhere. The pro version is compelling. I hope to acquire it sometime this year.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Sonnie I will be curious to see what you opinion is regarding xt32 pro and the 5508 together as I have the 5508 and hope to add the pro version in the future and your spl results above are compelling.


----------



## Sonnie

I spent some time with the 5508 and Audyssey yesterday and again later last night. At this point I am not too pleased with what I am hearing. There is definitely a pronounced forward bite to the mid range area... to a point of being harsh. This is with XT32, not Pro.

Here are the comparisons between the 4311 and 5508 post Audyssey results:

Magenta = 4311
Blue = 5508










I can only suspect that the 5db hump at 800Hz and the fairly sharp roll off after 1K is what is causing the mid range harshness. That is a pretty serious roll off in the highs though. The 4311 was able to keep it much flatter across the mid range and less roll off in the high end. The 4311 also seems to do somewhat better with the lower end at 40Hz down to 10Hz.

I wanted to see how much of an effect the BGC would have on the response and it was pretty drastic. Here is the before/after/BGC results:

Red = Pre-Audyssey
Green = Post-Audyssey
Gold = Post-Audyssey with BGC










Hopefully Pro will do a better job.


----------



## sub_crazy

This is odd, it's about opposite the results I got.

I am interested to hear what kind of differences you get with Pro. You might try turning off the Midrange Compensation in Pro as it definitely sounded better in my system that way, that dip you see at 2K is mid-comp. It's normally there as most speakers have there crossover at about the 2k area but with your Martin Logans that is not the case.


----------



## Sonnie

I was wondering if maybe some other setting might be affecting it. JJ mentioned in another thread that it was necessary to engage THX for Audyssey to be flat, which mine is engaged. I did measure with the Loudness Comp turned to Off to make sure that did not have an effect on it... and there was no change.


----------



## sub_crazy

I have never run THX on mine so that I wouldn't know.

I think if you turn loudness comp on it turns off Audyssey Dynamic EQ which I always leave engaged as I never listen at reference levels. I have never really tested out loudness comp as I have always been satisfied with Dynamic EQ.


----------



## Sonnie

I think they are both similar in what they attempt to accomplish. 

Maybe I should turn off THX and see what happens.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> I was wondering if maybe some other setting might be affecting it. JJ mentioned in another thread that it was necessary to engage THX for Audyssey to be flat, which mine is engaged. I did measure with the Loudness Comp turned to Off to make sure that did not have an effect on it... and there was no change.


I have ML Montis, Pro, and an Integra 80.2.

For ML electrostatics special attention is required for proper Audyssey measurements. There is a nice sticky on the way to do this in the ML owners forum. This really helped me . Pay special attention to measurements at different heights and making sure that you are away from walls and the couch.

I have mid comp turned off for the Montis. I do put in my home made mid bass comp for my non ML surrounds .


Like Kal Rubininson I never have Audyssey Dynamic EQ on for music. I do use it for TV. PLII serves well as suggested by the DOlby Guru Roger Dressler.

Req is off.


As the manual suggests it takes over 80 hours of loud playing to get the speakers to sound right. Speaker.

placement is also critical. BGC is off.

I used the stereophile disk 3 breaking track at 87 db.

Using pro , I set the xover at 40 to my Descent I and my JL 112 for these speakers. It is at 70 for the rest of the room.

Now the Montis really sound great for both music (stereo) and 7.2 listening (PLiix)


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jmschnur said:


> Like Kal Rubininson I never have EQ on for music.


Who said that? Do you mean Audyssey DynamicEQ? If so, yes, but I always have equalization use.


----------



## jmschnur

Kal Rubinson said:


> Who said that? Do you mean Audyssey DynamicEQ? If so, yes, but I always have equalization use.


I am sorry , I meant audyssey Dynamic eq not in play with music. Of course Audyssey eq is on all the time in my system. I edited my previous note.


----------



## Sonnie

I had no issues with using Audyssey for music when using the 4311. As a matter of fact, I did not realize that while toying with the settings that I had turned Audyssey off a while back. I restored it via the menu and realized just how much better everything sounded with Audyssey, including music. I would much rather have a smoother frequency response than not, whether movies or music. Obviously I don't want as much roll off as I am getting with the Onkyo, but that is where Audyssey Flat is supposed to help.

I don't use Re-EQ. BGC does not effect the MLs... it only effects the subwoofers. I suppose it could effect some MLs if you were using the full range up against a wall, but not sure who would do that.

I have older Prodigy MLs, so they are well broken in.

I am not sure what you would do any different with Audyssey and the MLs than you would any other speaker. The mic needs to go where your ears are going to be. Either way, I got fine results with the Denon 4311 in the chain and the mic was in the exact same location, so it isn't the measurement setup, measurement method or the speakers that are making the difference... it is 100% the 5508 and the 4311 making the difference... they are the only thing I have changed.

Hopefully I can figure it out... or maybe Audyssey Pro will resolve it.

*EDIT*: To clarify... I only measure my main listening position. With the 4311 it only required two measurements, while Onkyo requires three, so there is a slight difference in that regards.


----------



## jmschnur

Could be a bad mic; the pro kit should sort this out. If you use THX mode, isn't reeq supposed to be on ? You might try both stereo and your thx mode and see if there is a difference. You might also try John Fo's advice on the Audyssey setup at least with his advice of variation of heights. Since the mics are different this might be a factor.


----------



## Sonnie

Oh yeah... as far as the relay clicking... I can hear it click when skipping through commercials on DVR recordings if I skip slow and give it time to click, but it is hardly noticeable. Otherwise I have not noticed it.

Why do I see "Diag Norm -3db" sometimes pop up on the display when changing channels?


----------



## Sonnie

jmschnur said:


> Could be a bad mic; the pro kit should sort this out. If you use THX mode, isn't reeq supposed to be on ? You might try both stereo and your thx mode and see if there is a difference. You might also try John Fo's advice on the Audyssey setup at least with his advice of variation of heights. Since the mics are different this might be a factor.


Yeah... might be the mic.

As far as I can tell Re-EQ is optional.


----------



## jmschnur

THX RE-EQ™
THX Re-EQ is a compensation technology taking soundtracks that are mixed for large cinemas, where speakers are placed farther away from you, and re-establishes the accurate tonal balance for your close range home theater speakers. Without THX Re-EQ, higher frequencies sound excessively “edgy” or “bright.” With THX Re-EQ, the movie soundtrack is true to the original immersive cinematic experience.

Example: The THX Certified DVD classic action film Aliens is loaded with audio and visual effects. When watching this film with THX Re-EQ activated in your THX Certified receiver or pre-amplifier, the technology adjusts and reproduces the high frequencies to play at the appropriate audio level in your home. Otherwise these frequencies would sound overbearing and distracting.


Pliix does not need reeq and sounds better without it.

Stereo runs with out re eq.


I got the above from some old forums that Roger Dressler attended. He is very knowledgeable about Dolby .

Perhaps the integra and denon handle codecs a bit differentLy.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I don't have it activated. It is turned off. I don't use PLIIx either.


----------



## robsong

Hi Sonnie,
It is a value in the metadata that is used by some decoders at the start of playback to adjust the master volume level. It is also used by Dolby decoders to set the optimal compression point for Dynamic Range Control I think. Check out the link below. How it's going with your 5508 and anymore updates on using Audyssey or are you going back to Denon 4311ci thanks. 

http://hiltonmm.com/2010/06/dolby-and-dialnorm-rants/


----------



## Sonnie

Hi John... I apologize, but I am not quite following what you are replying to. :huh:

I plan on doing a few more measurements to test a few settings, but I won't do anything as far as deciding whether or not to keep the 5508 until I have had a chance to use it with Audyssey Pro, which will most likely be some time later in the week.


----------



## robsong

You where asking. Why do I see "Diag Norm -3db" sometimes pop up on the display when changing channels? That was my reply to the question.


----------



## Sonnie

Ah... okay. Thanks!

I was just doing some more measuring. I think a lot of the issue is not being able to see exactly what the processed response will look like. For example, we cannot see a true representation of what the response looks like after Dolby Digital processing because we are not feeding it a DD signal when using REW. I connect my "Stereo" inputs to the front of the unit and it processes it as "All Channel Stereo". I can change that to Dolby PL II, as well as other settings, but each of those have their own way of processing the signal. I get different responses with nearly all of them. Either way... as it is right now, I cannot get that same sound I was getting with the 4311, regardless of any of the settings I choose.


----------



## robsong

What happens if Audyssey Pro doesn't work will you return it for the 4311ci. I hope it works out for you. There is someone else also have problems with Audyssey on the 3009.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> Ah... okay. Thanks!
> 
> I was just doing some more measuring. I think a lot of the issue is not being able to see exactly what the processed response will look like. For example, we cannot see a true representation of what the response looks like after Dolby Digital processing because we are not feeding it a DD signal when using REW. I connect my "Stereo" inputs to the front of the unit and it processes it as "All Channel Stereo". I can change that to Dolby PL II, as well as other settings, but each of those have their own way of processing the signal. I get different responses with nearly all of them. Either way... as it is right now, I cannot get that same sound I was getting with the 4311, regardless of any of the settings I choose.


Have you tried direct with or with out subs?


----------



## Sonnie

robsong said:


> What happens if Audyssey Pro doesn't work will you return it for the 4311ci. I hope it works out for you. There is someone else also have problems with Audyssey on the 3009.


I am undecided at the moment. I turned off the Loudness Comp, did not retain the THX settings and have Re-EQ turned off. I turned on Dynamic EQ. It sounds pretty good, better than it did. I think if Audyssey Pro will let me tune out some of the midrange, it may be okay, but I will just have to wait and see.


jmschnur said:


> Have you tried direct with or with out subs?


Yeah, with the subs, but the bass was too heavy... and naturally everything was unprocessed, so it was not much help in the measurements.


----------



## sub_crazy

I think there must be something wrong with the 5508 you have Sonnie. I went ahead and took a screen shot of my SMS-1 to show the response I get from my 5508. As you can see I only have a 3db boost at 15hz for my sealed DIY subs and no other processing, it is all XT32 from the 5508. I haven't even run Audyssey Pro since I got it back from repair. The 4311 did not do as good a job and I used the SMS-1 to make some corrections but it never sounded as good as the Onkyo in my system. 










At the time when I had the 4311 I also had a working REW set-up (that laptop died) and Audyssey did a much better job with the Integra than the Denon. It was easily audible to.

Who knows, maybe I had a faulty 4311:dontknow: It didn't sound bad, actually sounded really good for music but the Onkyo just had a more detailed dynamic sound for movies that I couldn't give up.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... it seems like we are having opposite effects. 

My graphs don't look all that bad, but I don't think that is what I am actually hearing either because they are not that much different than the Denon graphs.

I am not so concerned about the low frequency response. That area sounds fine to me on both systems. The area that seems to harsh is the midrange. Do you have any full range graphs with Audyssey engaged... and if so, what input and settings did you use to measure them?


----------



## sub_crazy

I don' have any full range graphs, the old laptop is basically dead and my external SC isn't compatible with the new laptop.


----------



## Sonnie

Update on the relay clicking. Once I switched from the THX settings in the Preset Listening Modes and changed all of the PCM/Analog/2-channel settings to default to Pro Logic II (on Satellite and BD/DVD), the clicking ceased altogether. It was barely audible to begin with, but knowing it was there and listening for it caused me to notice it more.

THX seems to really mess up everything. Not only does it effect the relay clicking, but it softens the bass, bumps up the midrange and softens the highs (with Re-EQ). It makes for a really harsh sound for me. It does sound more like a commercial theater though... more midrange blast... which I have never liked, so it makes sense I am not crazy about it.


----------



## jmschnur

Yes. I strongly prefer PLII x. You might try neural surround for non Dolby two channel.


----------



## Sonnie

Are any of you using the Balanced connections for your main (L/R) speakers? The manual is a bit confusing and I am curious if these can only be used with one input source. Do I have to assign the balanced input in order for it to work? 

From the manual:

*Balance*

BD/DVD , VCR/DVR, CBL/SAT, GAME, PC, AUX, TAPE, TV/CD, PHONO : You can assign the balanced input to the input selectors.
----- : If you don’t want to assign the balanced input, set to “ ----- ”.

*Input Channel*

Mono(L): Select if the source is mono and you’ve connected it to the BALANCE L INPUT jack.
Stereo : Select if the source is stereo and you’ve connected it to the BALANCE L/R INPUT jacks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> Are any of you using the Balanced connections for your main (L/R) speakers?


Judging from the rest of your post, I gather you are referring to the balanced inputs, not the outputs.


----------



## Sonnie

Kal Rubinson said:


> Judging from the rest of your post, I gather you are referring to the balanced inputs, not the outputs.


Yeah... I guess I was getting the outputs/inputs confused. I was not paying attention very well. :whistling:


----------



## Dwight Angus

Sonnie said:


> Are any of you using the Balanced connections for your main (L/R) speakers? The manual is a bit confusing and I am curious if these can only be used with one input source. Do I have to assign the balanced input in order for it to work?
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> *Balance*
> 
> BD/DVD , VCR/DVR, CBL/SAT, GAME, PC, AUX, TAPE, TV/CD, PHONO : You can assign the balanced input to the input selectors.
> ----- : If you don’t want to assign the balanced input, set to “ ----- ”.
> 
> *Input Channel*
> 
> Mono(L): Select if the source is mono and you’ve connected it to the BALANCE L INPUT jack.
> Stereo : Select if the source is stereo and you’ve connected it to the BALANCE L/R INPUT jacks.


Sonnie
I am using balanced inputs for my L/R channel. I just connected XLR's between amps and 5508. I am using Emotiva amps and there's a switch on the back to activate balanced connections. Thats all I did and works great.


----------



## Sonnie

I wasn't paying attention very well. I looked at the back and saw the first two XLR connections and thought they were the front left and right outputs. I thought to myself, now why did they use female XLR connections for these? It was just pure ignorance on my part and it hit me a few minutes after I typed my post... duh!


----------



## kenreau

Curious if anyone has taken delivery of the new (to US market) Onkyo 5509? I've read a few posts recently that indicated it was to be available starting in October. 

I've contacted the US Onkyo importer twice now for local dealers and delivery information but have yet to get a reply from them. This lack of customer service responsiveness leaves me disappointed.

Thanks
Kenreau


----------



## Sonnie

I have not heard of anyone.


----------



## sub_crazy

I found 1 retailer in Wisconsin showing it in stock and a few others have pre-orders already on it so either it is here or coming soon.


----------



## kenreau

I read over at AVS that a couple are apparently in stock and some taking preorders as you mention.

I've got an older generation Integra 9.8 I intend to upgrade.

Thanks for the response.

Kenreau


----------



## maverick11359

Quote Crazy:-_prefer the look of the Onkyo pre-pro's, they look more refined than the more expensive Integra's which is odd I think, it should be the other way around. The silver knobs and exposed buttons on the Integra really give it a cheaper look IMO. I am also convinced that they use the same internals and have never read anything to the contrary. The Integra also lacks Pure Audio which is included in the Onkyo, that doesn't make sense, another thing that should be the other way around._

G'day Crazy, I've had the pleasure or annoynance depending on how we think of trying out a couple of processors at home in the last few months.

The First was a Marantz AV7005 and the later the Integra dhc 80.3. To cut to the chase , the Marantz was a lot lesser amp sound stage and in dynamics than the Integra . I took it back to my dealer disappointed and had the choice between the Onkyo PR-SC5509 or Integra dhc 80.3,I took home after listening in shop to both the Integra because IMHO the Integra is far better looking and had a slight sound edge over the Onkyo.The Onkyo looked to much to me like my old Technics gear from the 1980's with the square corners and the plain square ugly button line across the face. The flip metal panel on front is getting pretty old school to, looking like my old panasonic VHS stereo recorder from the same period ,not fresh or refined like the Integra.I liked the Silver knob and power switch on the Integra.The silver and black matches the silver and black on my Rotel RB 1080 and Emotiva XPA-5 power amps.

Also there not identical in build as reported, though they are close .The Integra has a couple more functions than the Onkyo .The Integra dosn't lack pure audio function or a pure direct function as its called in most other brands it just called "direct" in the Integra. 

I assumed the difference I heard in shop was possibly the build of Integra's Chassis .So in the end I just prefered the Integra build and looks.:wave:


----------



## Sonnie

Anyone upgraded to anything else over their 550x or 80.x ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> Anyone upgraded to anything else over their 550x or 80.x ?


Not yet.


----------



## sub_crazy

maverick11359 said:


> Quote Crazy:-_prefer the look of the Onkyo pre-pro's, they look more refined than the more expensive Integra's which is odd I think, it should be the other way around. The silver knobs and exposed buttons on the Integra really give it a cheaper look IMO. I am also convinced that they use the same internals and have never read anything to the contrary. The Integra also lacks Pure Audio which is included in the Onkyo, that doesn't make sense, another thing that should be the other way around._
> 
> G'day Crazy, I've had the pleasure or annoynance depending on how we think of trying out a couple of processors at home in the last few months.
> 
> The First was a Marantz AV7005 and the later the Integra dhc 80.3. To cut to the chase , the Marantz was a lot lesser amp sound stage and in dynamics than the Integra . I took it back to my dealer disappointed and had the choice between the Onkyo PR-SC5509 or Integra dhc 80.3,I took home after listening in shop to both the Integra because IMHO the Integra is far better looking and had a slight sound edge over the Onkyo.The Onkyo looked to much to me like my old Technics gear from the 1980's with the square corners and the plain square ugly button line across the face. The flip metal panel on front is getting pretty old school to, looking like my old panasonic VHS stereo recorder from the same period ,not fresh or refined like the Integra.I liked the Silver knob and power switch on the Integra.The silver and black matches the silver and black on my Rotel RB 1080 and Emotiva XPA-5 power amps.
> 
> Also there not identical in build as reported, though they are close .The Integra has a couple more functions than the Onkyo .The Integra dosn't lack pure audio function or a pure direct function as its called in most other brands it just called "direct" in the Integra.
> 
> I assumed the difference I heard in shop was possibly the build of Integra's Chassis .So in the end I just prefered the Integra build and looks.:wave:


G'day to you as well Mav. Sorry for not responding earlier but I somehow missed this post.

I agree with you on the differences between the Marantz and Onkyo. I will take your word on it regarding the difference between the Onkyo and Integra as I have never done an in home comparison of both my-self.

Welcome to the HTS, you should stick around and share more thoughts, it's always welcome.


----------



## sub_crazy

Sonnie said:


> Anyone upgraded to anything else over their 550x or 80.x ?


I am using a Sherwood Newcastle R-972 right now. I wouldn't say it's an upgrade per say but it happens to work really well in my set-up if you can put up with the quirks. I really like Trinnov but am not prepared to spend the price of a nice small car to get it any other way :rolleyesno:

I think the 5508 still has an edge for music but trinnov really helps my surrounds which is why I kept it. I get a more enveloping sound field with Trinnov than I did with XT32 and that is mainly due to poor surround placement options.


----------



## DaveH1

Hi everyone, happy New Year!

Just wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to toggle the 12v triggers on the 5509 by network command (ie IP control)?

I have my Apple TV set up as a 2 channel device but would like to be able toggle my surround amp on when I have a multichannel file playing on the Apple TV.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Sonnie

If you set to the Surround Mode to Auto does it not properly decode the signal from the Apple TV, whether it be stereo or multichannel?

Happy New Year!


----------



## DaveH1

Hi Sonnie,

Thanks yes that bit is fine. The issue is that because about 95% of what I use the Apple TV for is 2-channel, I don't use the amp for my centre/surround speakers and don't really want it on and sitting idle.

So in the 5509's hardware menu for the 12v triggers, I have set the trigger for the surround amp to off for the Apple TV input and it is set to on for my Oppo and Dune inputs respectively. When I listen to the odd multi-channel track/movie on the Apple TV, I then manually turn my XPA-5 on.

What I'm wondering is if anyone knows if it is possible to do the same thing (turn on the XPA-5 by toggling the same 12v trigger) by network (IP) control? 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## LaserDisk

Sonnie said:


> Maybe the relay clicking was a run of bad units. It is good to know it does not effect everyone.


The head Shackster has been bugging me to make a post. I haven't done so as I'm still recovering from open heart surgery which I don't recommend for anyone. 

That aside, I have a fairly new DTR 80.3 and the clicking is quite (loud) obvious. I haven't checked the THX settings that Sonnie memtioned, that will be next on my long list of to do's.


----------



## 8086

I have an older Integra DTR-5.5 that I no longer use. If anyone knows the exact plain Onkyo counterpart (model number) for that generation, I will consider finding one and doing a close up photo exam of the parts and pieces; especially resistors, power supplies, and DAC.


EDIT: 
I think its from sometime around the TX-NR604 Generation.


----------



## jmschnur

My 80.2 has clicks but not really loud. Not obtrusive .


----------



## Kal Rubinson

I have no problem with the clicks as they do not bother me. They are an audible confirmation of operations.


----------



## Sonnie

Kal Rubinson said:


> They are an audible confirmation of operations.


lol... that is pretty funny. Now you gonna have every manufacturer adding click sounds to all operation functions of their units. :whistling:


----------



## 8086

Sonnie said:


> lol... that is pretty funny. Now you gonna have every manufacturer adding click sounds to all operation functions of their units. :whistling:


All of my Integras make a click noise when turned on. I _suspect _there is some sort of relay inside as a possible means of saving power. Its been a feature of the product line for quite some time now.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> lol... that is pretty funny. Now you gonna have every manufacturer adding click sounds to all operation functions of their units. :whistling:


I was merely emphasizing how their presence was not a problem for me.


----------



## madbrayniak

So does the Integra have any benefit over the Onkyo?

We got my Father-in-law a 5509 Onkyo about a year ago and I noticed a huge improvement in the sound quality of his system. In fact, I think it puts my Yamaha RaX-V863 to shame. Granted he only uses it as a pre/pro as he has some older Adcom 5XXX amps that are driving 5 of his 7 speakers with two being run by the Onkyo for height channels.

However, the Yamaha is rather bass shy and the Onkyo seems to get it just right.


----------



## foraye

Has anyone experienced problem switching HDMI sources?

I have PS3 and FIOS boxes hooked up currently. When I start a new game on the PS3 the video drops completely and does not come back until I toggle to the FIOS and Back. Granted the Pre/Pro is new to me, the Projector is also new and so is the 30' HDMI cable. I thought i'd start here with the pre/pro.

Thanks.

P.S. relay clicking is normal for me ...my Yamaha RX-V3800 also clicked and I thought nothing of it until now!


----------



## Kal Rubinson

foraye said:


> Has anyone experienced problem switching HDMI sources?
> 
> I have PS3 and FIOS boxes hooked up currently. When I start a new game on the PS3 the video drops completely and does not come back until I toggle to the FIOS and Back. Granted the Pre/Pro is new to me, the Projector is also new and so is the 30' HDMI cable. I thought i'd start here with the pre/pro.


 I'd start here with the 30' cable.


----------



## foraye

Kal Rubinson said:


> I'd start here with the 30' cable.


Yes, why not...its the easiest to eliminate!

thanx


----------



## foraye

foraye said:


> Yes, why not...its the easiest to eliminate!
> 
> thanx


Cable is 40' "Redmere" and also not the problem. I tried another 40' "High Performance" 24Ga cable and have the same symptoms.

I had the unit drop video and fill the screen with "static" for lack of a better word. Physically unplugging/plugging the cable at the projector corrects the problem. My PS3 is in the rack with the 5508.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

foraye said:


> Cable is 40' "Redmere" and also not the problem. I tried another 40' "High Performance" 24Ga cable and have the same symptoms.
> 
> I had the unit drop video and fill the screen with "static" for lack of a better word. Physically unplugging/plugging the cable at the projector corrects the problem. My PS3 is in the rack with the 5508.


Try a 1 meter cable to this or another display.


----------



## tonyvdb

I agree with Kal, a 40'HDMI cable is pushing it if the HDMI output signal is simply not strong enough. You need to try a shorter cable just to make sure.


----------



## foraye

tonyvdb said:


> I agree with Kal, a 40'HDMI cable is pushing it if the HDMI output signal is simply not strong enough. You need to try a shorter cable just to make sure.


I will, the Pj is temporarily mounted so I can give that a shot. My previous setup used a 20' cable. If it is a cable length issue, am I considering booster/repeaters then?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb

foraye said:


> If it is a cable length issue, am I considering booster/repeaters then?


Yes, most likely.


----------



## Bjski

I have the SC5508 in my home theater. I dropped the unit off at a service center about 6 months ago and got IDE cable replaced. The service took about 2 weeks. My unit still clicks when switching during different surround modes. It's most annoying when watching TV and the program (commercials) are switching between different formats. The service center seemed to think this was normal. My question what's considered loud? Can the clicking sound be fixed to where it's almost inaudible?


----------



## sub_crazy

I have had a few different Onkyo and Integra pre-pro's and receivers over the years but only 1 made the really loud audible clicks that I eventually sent back to the dealer as it drove me nuts. I want to say it was the Integra 80.1 pre-pro that had that problem but the Onkyo 5508, 3008 and 886 were barely audible as was the Integra 9.8 that I also had. The 80.1 was so much louder than any of the others which were barely audible from about 8 feet, it almost felt like you could hear the clicks from 80 feet with the 80.1.

The dealer told me there was no fix but didn't bother to check the 80.1 I returned. He told me they all click which is true, it was just the the 80.1 I had was on another level of clicking.


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:


> I have had a few different Onkyo and Integra pre-pro's and receivers over the years but only 1 made the really loud audible clicks that I eventually sent back to the dealer as it drove me nuts. I want to say it was the Integra 80.1 pre-pro that had that problem but the Onkyo 5508, 3008 and 886 were barely audible as was the Integra 9.8 that I also had. The 80.1 was so much louder than any of the others which were barely audible from about 8 feet, it almost felt like you could hear the clicks from 80 feet with the 80.1.
> 
> The dealer told me there was no fix but didn't bother to check the 80.1 I returned. He told me they all click which is true, it was just the the 80.1 I had was on another level of clicking.


I find the with xlr connections the clicks are much quieter than with RCA in my 80.2


----------



## sub_crazy

jmschnur said:


> I find the with xlr connections the clicks are much quieter than with RCA in my 80.2


I used XLR's on all of them except the 3008 since it didn't have them. The 80.1 was just LOUD regardless of what cables I used. I know it is not all the 80.1's that did this, my friends was barely audible so that is how I knew something was wrong with mine.


----------



## Bjski

jmschnur said:


> I find the with xlr connections the clicks are much quieter than with RCA in my 80.2


I'm using XLR and the Onkyo 5508 is still clicking. I guess this is normal. The Onkyo is in a partially enclosed stand and maybe it's making the unit sound louder than if it was in a rack.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I have the chance of a used 5508 and wanted to know if it's still considered a good processor? It's about half the price of another used 5509 that's available and I can't really see any benefits (to me) of buying the newer model.

For back ground I already have an Arcam AV9 processor (using the analogue outputs from my Oppo BDP-93 player for HD decoding) and two Arcam power amps (I biamp my front three PMC speakers). I have a Lumagen Radiance video processor, so I'm not concerned with any improvements in video processing with the later model, nor am I interested in 3D or any streaming. 

I purely want the upgraded processor to give me the following:

1. Audyssey XT32.
2. Add front heights to an existing 7.1 set up with surround backs (can't accommodate front wides).
3 To be able to have different crossover settings for my front three, my side surrounds, surround backs and the new heights as extensive testing has shown that my current global setting isn't the best for all speakers.
4 Hopefully still sound decent with stereo music playback (the Arcam's forte, though I mostly just watch films and concerts these days).

Any comments gratefully received. onder:


----------



## Bjski

KelvinS1965 said:


> I have the chance of a used 5508 and wanted to know if it's still considered a good processor? It's about half the price of another used 5509 that's available and I can't really see any benefits (to me) of buying the newer model.


My Onkyo 5508 works fine for my home theater. I believe both models have similar features. They fixed the switching problem with 5509 and it's more quite. Just make sure if you buy a used 5508 the switching problem has been fixed or if it's new you have a warranty.(IDE cable)

My only complaint with the Onkyo 5508 it's noisy when the unit switches between formats when watching TV. Some people don't hear it and other including myself think the switching is a minor nuisance.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Thanks for the quick feedback. The issue is that the 5508 is a long distance away, so I won't be able to check the relay clicking until I receive it. Of course I can ask the question, but I know the answer is likely to be 'no problem'. If it's just the effect during advert breaks as the sound changes from 5.1 to stereo, then I could live with that, so long as it isn't harmful or may lead to a total failure eventually.


----------



## Bjski

The IDE cable if not replaced it could lead to total failure. Otherwise if the price is right go for it.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Sounds like it could be a time bomb then.  I've no way of knowing if it's been replaced. If it is just an IDE cable, then I'd be able to replace it myself (ex Electronics Engineer), but it's a bit of a risk for around 900 pounds sterling. The 5509 was 1600 pounds, so almost double the price (though with some warranty).

Have to have a think about it. I'd probably get 500-600 for my AV9 so it's only 400 pound upgrade at worst, but no good if it fails.

EDIT: It's 18 months old if that makes any difference, so it's a latter production model.


----------



## Bjski

Read this form or check with Onkyo but I think they are honoring the IDE repair when the unit is out of warranty because it's a know defect. They are doing a goodwill gesture.


----------



## jmschnur

Does anybody know if the 5509 pr 5508 play 96k 24 bit stereo when Audyssey XT 32 is engaged?


----------



## Bjski

jmschnur said:


> Does anybody know if the 5509 pr 5508 play 96k 24 bit stereo when Audyssey XT 32 is engaged?


I have played some 96k 24 bit flac files using a thumb drive through the front USB port. I tried 196k and it wouldn't work. I didn't think it would work but I figured I'd give it a try and see what happens. I did use the decoder in the Onkyo but not sure if the Audyssey XT32 was engaged.
If nobody response with an answer I'll take a look.


----------



## jmschnur

It an say 96 input but that is not out o;according to Kal in Stereophile, in the case of the Marantz 8801 the signal is down sampled to 48khz with Audyssey XT32 engaged


----------



## KelvinS1965

Bjski said:


> Read this form or check with Onkyo but I think they are honoring the IDE repair when the unit is out of warranty because it's a know defect. They are doing a goodwill gesture.


Thanks, that's good to know.

Which form did you mean for me to read (I can't see any link)?


----------



## Bjski

jmschnur said:


> It an say 96 input but that is not out o;according to Kal in Stereophile, in the case of the Marantz 8801 the signal is down sampled to 48khz with Audyssey XT32 engaged


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42796&stc=1&d=1372121915

All I know is it say's 96khz. Open the attachment. 

page 69 Flac: Sampling rates of 8khz,11.025,12,16,22.05,24,32,44.1,48,64,88.2,and 96khz are supported
Quantization bit:8 bit,16 bit,24 bit
Number of channels 2

I can't find where it say's that signal is down sampled to 48khz.


----------



## jmschnur

according to Kal's article in Stereophile this only happens when XT32 is engaged.


----------



## Bjski

KelvinS1965 said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.
> 
> Which form did you mean for me to read (I can't see any link)?


This is from Onkyo USA: I would check with Onkyo Europe in your case.

I am experiencing Automatic Continuous Change of Listening Modes and/or Remote Controller Commands are not accepted. What should I do?
Models: TX-NR708, TX-NR709, TX-NR808, TX-NR1008, TX-NR3008, TX-NR5008, PR-SC5508, HT-RC270, HT-RC370

If your receiver of the above mentioned models experiences the following : Listening modes automatically change one after another and most commands will not be accepted.

Please contact our Product Support Department at (800) 229-1687, option 3, to confirm that this issue exists in your receiver. If the issue exists you will be given further direction on how to have it serviced.

***This issue will be handled for you even if you are out of warranty (this only applies to US and Canada).***


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Bjski said:


> page 69 Flac: Sampling rates of 8khz,11.025,12,16,22.05,24,32,44.1,48,64,88.2,and 96khz are supported
> Quantization bit:8 bit,16 bit,24 bit
> Number of channels 2
> 
> I can't find where it say's that signal is down sampled to 48khz.


It says "supported" but without any indication of how it is handled. Also, neither Marantz nor others say anything about the downsampling for Audyssey but Audyssey has acknowledged that it is common. Until you get an explicit statement from Onkyo/Integra, you should not presume anything.


----------



## foraye

foraye said:


> I will, the Pj is temporarily mounted so I can give that a shot. My previous setup used a 20' cable. If it is a cable length issue, am I considering booster/repeaters then?
> 
> Thanks


As a follow up...I've since read that the Panasonic PT-AE 8000 specifies a maximum hdmi cable length of 10 meters (~33 feet). So it might be more of a display/hdmi signal strength issue.

Curiously though...the high speed redmere cable from the 5508 to HDMI1 input on PJ drops occasionally, but the regular 40' monoprice flat hdmi cable from my PS3 directly to HDMI2 on the PJ never drop.


----------



## Sonnie

Looking at going back to separates... got a pretty enticing deal working on some amps. If I do this, I will probably sell my Denon 4520 and go back to the Onkyo 5509 since it seems to be pretty solid and has XLR inputs/outputs. Everything I have or will have has XLR, so it makes sense to use it.

Is there anything else out there that I should consider that has XLR connections?

I think I am pretty much spoiled with Audyssey XT32 and Sub EQ HT.

I figure it could be a while before we see the 5510, according to my inside source. :whistling:


----------



## jmschnur

I found the Marantaz 8801 to be superior for two channel listening. My integra 80.2 had a HDMI board failure covered under warranty. I think the newer 5509s boards are ok but be sure of your warranty and keep it cool.

Integra is replacing my broken 80.2 with a 80.3 under warranty. The 80.2 was very good for multichannel listening good for stereo, just not as good as my new Marantz .

I do not think you will go wrong with the 5509; I just thought you should learn of my experiences.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I had the 5508 and it had to have the IDE cable fix.

The Marantz sure looks nice and I know they spent a lot on the analog section to make it better. The money that D+M spent on the amps in the Denon 4520 was used to improve on the analog section in the 8801. I just haven't been able to strike quite the deal with Marantz that I have been able to with Onkyo, which has a lot of influence on what I get, although the 8801 is not yet completely out of the running.


----------



## Savjac

Sonnie said:


> Looking at going back to separates... got a pretty enticing deal working on some amps. If I do this, I will probably sell my Denon 4520 and go back to the Onkyo 5509 since it seems to be pretty solid and has XLR inputs/outputs. Everything I have or will have has XLR, so it makes sense to use it.
> 
> Is there anything else out there that I should consider that has XLR connections?
> 
> I think I am pretty much spoiled with Audyssey XT32 and Sub EQ HT.
> 
> I figure it could be a while before we see the 5510, according to my inside source. :whistling:


Oh nooo, the report on the Denon you have was so good, I thought it was the future for my home as well.
Either way, I truly hope it all works out.


----------



## Sonnie

Well this really has nothing to do with the performance of the Denon, although ultimately, I don't think I would recommend it for electrostatics at higher volumes. I don't really notice any anomalies with home theater, but I should, I think my hearing is just not that good (or trained). I think there is clipping going on that I can't hear, although I did eventually hear it on some music clips when I cranked it on up pretty good. We also proved in our speaker evaluation that some speakers just plain need more power to really hit those dynamic passages. If playing at low to medium volume levels, all is pretty good, but when we crank it to reference levels, there certainly can be a need for more power with certain speakers, more so for electrostatic and planar type speakers than others. Nonetheless... this is more about changing things up pretty drastically and testing some amps, etc... in my room. The Denon will be for sale at a bargain for someone to snatch up, as I have worked out a deal for a new 5509.


----------



## Savjac

Having read your post on the receiver, I actually pulled the big amp out and listened to just my Denon, a 3808ci and found I did not seem to have the power built into the receiver to pull off some of the music that I listen to. Not all the time of course, but some tracks just left me feeling that my system was not all it could be when substantial dynamic swings came along. I don't think that for me it was a distortion, although it could very well be, however, there seemed to be a limitation in the honest and clean reproduction of these passages that was there before. Accordingly I put the separate amp back into the system and assumed that maybe the newer Denons would be able to work better.
Now having read the latest, I think I will stay where I am...because it just works. I do not listen all that loud, but rather about the same as you and your listening group do, so there just must be some instantaneous power draws or something, I certainly do not know why but i do know it happens. Moving to the track immediately after 3 Wishes on the Waters disc, the drum snaps near the end of Its a Miracle take a toll when driving the Logans, but with the larger basic amp, they just sing through without any discernible limitations. This is especially true at about 7:50 of that song wherein the guitar solo swells into a huge wave of sound. The speakers just seem to need to be fed at a rate the Denon alone cannot do.

Thank You for keeping us all updated.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... the receivers are just not meant to drive low impedance speakers to loud levels... and they don't have the dynamic power they need. We know we don't see any receivers rated into 2 ohm... not many into even 4 ohms. Most likely what we are hearing is the protection circuit doing its job. It is not generally noticeable unless you get into some difficult parts of some tracks. My very basic understanding is that when these receivers and lower powered amps attempt to drive the lower impedance electrostatic speakers at louder volumes, the protection circuit will switch the power on and off to the output transistors to protect them from being damaged. It does it very quickly, but it can cause voltage spikes to be added to the output and it can be heard in the form of harshness or strain. I think that may be what we are hearing at times on the more difficult passages. I never really understood how the protection circuit works in these receivers and a lot of power amps until recently. ESL speakers can tax an amp and cause it to constantly go into protection mode more often than with dynamic speakers.


----------



## Savjac

Very true Sonny.
I have been doing some experimentation of late in using a flea watt tube amp to drive my various speakers.
Driving my Tang Band high efficiency single driver speakers, that little tube amp brings forth a wealth of information, tonalities, depth, width and dynamics to die for...within the limitations of the speakers and amp of course.
I then hooked the 7.5 watt tube amp to my B&W speakers and they played well, but not great and as I turned up the volume to see what would happen, the little amp that could stuck its tongue out at me and said, no way Jack. Inserting the Logans was even more telling as they could, like the British speakers, play ok, semi loud, but never in a believable way. For me the analogy that came to mind was a car pulling a load on a flat road wherein all is well and the car may reach its limits but not likely. Now lets send that car up hill pulling the same load and at some point as the degrees of the hill increase, the car will stay at speed or slow down. That was the case here, the tube amp did not sound all nasty, I hear they enter distortion much more politely than SS amps, but it just hit the wall and could go no louder without starting to sound strained.

I guess that is why they make different products to work properly with each other. It becomes our job then to find out what works best for our situations and our listening habits. This is also why the reviews y'all do become so important because it is not presented as someone sitting on high preaching down at us, it is a group of opinions that come together to present an entire scenario....very cool.


----------



## eyecatcher127

I recently setup a Marantz AV8801 and was very impressed with the audio section. I highly recommend you evaluate it if you can to consider against the onkyo/integra units.


----------



## Sonnie

I have read a lot of great things about the 8801 and wish we could get one in for a review sometime. I don't know that it would really be any better than the Onkyo on the audio side, since it is designed to be used in Pure or Direct mode, bypassing any processing in the unit, which is the same as the Onkyo. I think both will be neutral and add or subtract anything from the signal. If one sounds different than the other, then likely something is actually happening to the signal and that would not be good. Since everything I have read about the 5509 suggest it is also very good with audio, I think we will be fine. Both process Audyssey XT32 in the same way, so ultimately they should sound the same, maybe just a few different features.

Just looking at the numbers, they both look pretty good.

The Marantz 192kHz/32-Bit D/A Conversion uses 3 Analog Devices ADSP21487.
The Onkyo 192kHz/32-Bit D/A Conversion uses 6 Burr-Brown

The Marantz FR is 10Hz - 100kHz (+/- 3 dB)
The Onkyo FR is 5Hz-–100 kHz / +1 dB, -3 dB (Direct mode)

The Marantz S/N Ratio is 105dB
The Onkyo S/N Ratio is 110dB

The Marantz uses a Toroidal Transformer
The Onkyo uses a Toroidal Transformer with 4 Independent Power Supplies

They both weigh-in at 30-31 lbs.

For home theater use, the Onkyo is Ultra2 Plus THX Certified, although I am not sure that is all that terribly important for me. It only has 9.2 channels vs the 11.2 on the Marantz.

Overall, I think they both will perform flawlessly with Audio whether it be two-channel or home theater. I would be seriously surprised if anyone could tell a difference in Pure/Direct Mode with nothing influencing the signal.


----------



## jmschnur

I think the difference are in the DACs.


----------



## Sonnie

If they are both high-end, it will likely be difficult to tell any differences unless we get into double blind testing. I still think they both are going to be remarkably respected as not altering the original signal and keeping it pure.


----------



## jmschnur

Is there any easy way to setup the 5509 without a tv. I want use my replacement 80.3 for stereo music only in my living room.


----------



## Sonnie

You could try to follow the owner's manual and the front panel display... might take a little longer. However, for two-channel, plug everything in and select Pure Direct mode and you are ready to go... not much to setup. 

Do you already own it... or are you looking for a preamp and considering this one?


----------



## jmschnur

Two months after my 80.2 went bad Integra just sent me a 80.3. In the meantime I purchased a Marantz 8801 for my TV/audio room. I have acoustic treatments in this room with Montis and Stage I upfront with ML FX2 for surrounds. The 80.3 will replace 885. That plus a Bryston amp will drive my 1981 B&W 801s in my living room.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... then there really isn't anything to setup. Pure Direct all the way... plug 'n' play!

HOWEVER, from what a few people have stated, the Marantz is perhaps better suited for two-channel with more attention paid to the preamp section that at least their Denon 4520 sister. For all the reasons I stated earlier, I cannot say it would really sound any different than the 80.3/5509, but you might as well try it. Use the 8801 for your two-channel and the 80.3 for your TV setup.


----------



## jmschnur

I setup my new 80.3. I will try in my living room but perhaps will switch it to the TV room and swap with the Marantz. I updated to the latest firmware using my PC monitor and a spare HDMI cable. One needs to see the monitor to do the USB firmware upgrade. The unit came with an early firmware and i wanted to some of the updates for internet radio. It also let's me drive the sound from my JR River server using JR Remote. Running Audyssey XT 32 calibration can be done with out a TV and was straightforward . I needed to set subwoofer to no; this can be done using the 80.3s front screen. I use Oremote as a remote from our couch in the Living room This handle both the 818 in the Bedroom and the 80.3 in the living room . The sound from my B&W 801s (1981) sounds very nice and much better than the older Onkyo 885 it replaces.


----------



## Bjski

I have a question to anyone familiar with the Onkyo PRSC-5508. My family bought me a new TV for Father's Day. The TV is a 4K Sony XBR850C. The problem I'm having is rather simple but I haven't figured it out. I think my wife got me this TV because we didn't have a smart TV and she would like to watch everything you can get with the Internet. I have Onkyo's Optional HD tuner. I turn on the Onkyo ARC channels so I could get the Internet sound. Now when I turn the Tuner on the TV turns on. This is because the ARC HDMI is now remote setting. Basically I turn the Onkyo on and any other source turns on the TV. I played with the ARC settings but that doesn't seem to work. I am able to turn the Sony's picture off but the TV is still on. Any suggestions?

Any thoughts of a replacement for the Onkyo 5508? Onkyo's own 5530, Marantz, Denon.


----------

